# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Kostume martese per dhenderin

## FЯODO

Kostumi i nje mashkulli eshte veshja e luksit, veshja serioze, veshja e te impresionuarit ....
Pa u futur ne detaje pasi nuk kerkoj te shkruaj roman  :kryqezohen:   thjesht po jap disa mendime rreth kostumeve.



Ne shumicen e rasteve preferoj kostume me ngjyre te erret, kemishe te bardhe dhe kravate me ngjyre te hapur.
Nuk me pelqen kostumi i gjere ose me mire te them i mbushur qe duket i lirshem.
Si gjithmone eshte kryesore paraqitja ose venia ne pah e simetrikes se trupit te nje indidivi.
Sapo bleva nje kostum te markes *International Concepts*, i lire ne cmim dhe jashtzakonisht klas.
Materiali eshte teper i shijes time, ngjyra dhe vizatimi po ashtu, te ngjitet ne trup perfekt dhe sinqerisht te jep ate imazhin e nje europiani te vertete.
Nga markat e njohura *Valentino* ben kostume teper cilesore.

----------


## StormAngel

Kjo kravata ne kostum mbase ma mbushi mendjen...sa per kostumin, sa lek aq muzike.  :ngerdheshje:  ose ne perkthim, sa me shtrenjte e paguan, aq me mire.

----------


## FЯODO

Kuptohet qe fotoja me siper ishte thjesht ilustrim i temes.
Kostumi me lart per mendimin tim eshte i gjere dhe sic e theksova nuk e parapelqej dhe sigurisht forma per mendimin tim eshte cka.
Te jep ate pershtypjen sikur ka nje lloj forme trekendeshi pasi zgjerohen shume shpatullat ne lidhje me pjesen me te poshtme.
Nuk jam stilist apo rrobaqepes :ngerdheshje:  por thjesht mendoj se xhaketa e nje kostumi duhet te jete e tille saqe te perputhen paralelisht disi pjesa e siperme me ate te poshtme e jo te zgjerohen kaq shume supet, nuk e shfaq formen natyrale te nje individi por i shton dicka te tepert.
Perafersisht dicka e tille:

----------


## PINK

Hmmmm Najs Jost 

Dukesh qe je cun me shije   :sarkastik: 

Ky me poshte eshte stili qe me pelqen te meshkujt 
Kostumi eshte nga Calvin Klein .   :Lulja3:

----------


## PINK

Ja dhe nje tjater nga Alfani Three-Button Black Pinstripe Suit   :Lulja3:

----------


## PINK

Per te interesuarit keto kostumet me lart i gjeni tek Macy's ne Garden State Plaza Mall . 

I keni dhe me ulje cmimi ... (lol )

----------


## diikush

> Per te interesuarit keto kostumet me lart i gjeni tek Macy's ne Garden State Plaza Mall . 
> 
> I keni dhe me ulje cmimi ... (lol )


ma merr nje nga ata te zinjte o Pink, se ti jap parate pastaj kur te vij andej....   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

Me gjithe qef o Diikush po sta di numerin ? So si tja bejme ? (lol )

----------


## diikush

> Me gjithe qef o Diikush po sta di numerin ? So si tja bejme ? (lol )


hej, ja te germoj se mbase gjej ndonje nga fromumi qe me njeh dhe eshte andej afer teje....ose perndryshe thuaji cunit me simpatik te dyqanit ta provoje kostumin...lol

----------


## FЯODO

Nuk eshte gje Garden State Plaza Mall, :ngerdheshje:  te pakten nuk krahasohet me Menlo Park Mall :shkelje syri:

----------


## StormAngel

What`s with the green tie?  :ngerdheshje: 
lol

Nejse, kostumet jane sipas shijes. Une per vete kam 4 komplete kostumesh.
Te zeze(2), te kafte dhe nje te bardhe. Per cdo solemnitet i veshi...por nuk preferoj t`i mbaj zakonisht. Pastaj, jam me teper pas kemishave dhe kravatave, ku ta di...pjese pjese dhe fitohen kostume. lol
Pastaj me shkojne mire kostumet se jam pak sa edhe i gjate, kshu qe do me bej kjo teme te blej edhe nje pale. Mendohem per ngjyren.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## FЯODO

> Hmmmm Najs Jost 
> 
> Dukesh qe je cun me shije


Pinko, sinqerisht yllo me gjuhen qartesohu pak se ne ketej nuk e flasim aq mire anglishten  :kryqezohen:  
Per kuriozitet, e di ti qe *najs* do te thote kabuni me arra ne gjuhen e Uter Pradeshasve qe u dislokuan ne Punjabin Jugor ne shekullin e 17-te?  :pa dhembe:  
Eshte nje nga 156 gjuhet qe flitet ne Indi prandaj mos me ve faj

Ndersa syri sarkastik sikur nuk mu duk modest.
Duhet ta kishe shtypur gabimisht :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

> Pinko, sinqerisht yllo me gjuhen qartesohu pak se ne ketej nuk e flasim aq mire anglishten  
> Per kuriozitet, e di ti qe *najs* do te thote kabuni me arra ne gjuhen e Uter Pradeshasve qe u dislokuan ne Punjabin Jugor ne shekullin e 17-te? 
> Eshte nje nga 156 gjuhet qe flitet ne Indi prandaj mos me ve faj
> 
> Ndersa syri sarkastik sikur nuk mu duk modest.
> Duhet ta kishe shtypur gabimisht



Jost , 

Najs ta thashe per shaka ne inglisht Nice ... ( tani se ngaterrohesh vete me indiance skam cte thom lol )

Sa per syrin sarkastik .... nuk ishte me qellim te keq ... vertet i kam qef meshkujt qe veshin kostume dhe kollare (sikur e kam thene dhe me pare ne nje teme tjeter )

Keshtu Jost ...   :buzeqeshje: 

ps: se harrova Diikushin , e mire keshtu e leme , po pies ndonje te dyqani ta provoje  (lol)

----------


## Era1

Nga parada MODA MILAN 2005

----------


## FЯODO

Te fotoja siper kostumi i dyte nga e majta, pikerisht per kete e kam fjalen.
Ngjyra kuptohet jo e bardhe por forma duket shume fantastike.

----------


## Era1

*Jost** edhe mua meshkujt me kostume jo te gjera me pelqejne dmth me pelqejne keshtu:

V.O Tendecat e vjeshte 2005 dhe te 2006 ishin me gri


1-Versace
2-Ferre

----------


## FЯODO

Perfekt
Flm per ilustrimin me foto Era1
Kuptohet qe kemi shije te perbashket :shkelje syri:

----------


## FЯODO

*Today's Man* eshte nje store qe shet kostume cilesore, ka rrobaqepsi brenda ku e porosit masen dhe formen e kostumit.

----------


## [Perla]

Per meshkujt cili kostum do ju pelqente per dasem kur te beheni dhender dhe per gocat cili kostum do ju pelqente per dhenderin e ardhshem? Shikoni fotot te cilat jane te postuara me poshte dhe me siguri do t'ju ndihmojne dicka ne zgjedhjen tuaj...

----------


## [Perla]



----------

